# Custom Endurance or Aussie Saddle?



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Your pictures are really distorted for some reason, but I would say that is more an endurance saddle than an Aussie. There is absolutely nothing about that saddle that looks Aussie to me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustinRobinsREO (Oct 19, 2013)

Thank you. I ride western...and had no idea what it was. Someone mentioned aussie so that is what I had listed it as. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Yes - I agree with DraftyAiresMum. I can only think that particular saddle was custom made in the every sense of the word in that the saddle maker incorporated a number of different elements at the customer's request; the look does lend itself to an endurance use.


----------



## JustinRobinsREO (Oct 19, 2013)

We had it laying around the garage and tired of moving it every time we need a different saddle.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

I would call it a Plantation Style Endurance Saddle or Equitation Style Endurance Saddle

Similar to these

15.5" 16.5" 17.5" 18.5" Tucker River Plantation Saddle tk 146 Wide or Med Tree *FREE $89.55 GIFT!*

15.5" 16.5" 17.5" 18.5" Gen II Flex Bar Equitation Endurance Tucker Trail 147 *FREE $106.67 GIFT!*


.


----------

